# Favorite final boss "music".



## chronoteeth (Jul 21, 2007)

Lets face it, one of the most memorable moments are the final boss in games, but big fights like these have good music to go with them, right? 

So, whats your favorite final boss battle "Music"?

One of mine is, strangely enough, the 2nd half of the final battle in DMC2.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 21, 2007)

List of them:

'Abyss' - Phantasy Star IV
'Ooze' - PSIV
'Dancing Mad' - FF6
'The Midnight Carnival' - Guilty Gear XX
'Kill DOG as a sacrifice to DOG' - GG Isuka
'Awe of She' - GGX
'Meet Again' - GG1
'One Winged Angel' - FFVII
'Lethal Dose' - Breath of Fire II

And many more.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 21, 2007)

Zeromus's theme from ff4


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 21, 2007)

Dr.Wilopolis said:
			
		

> 'One Winged Angel' - FFVII



Agreed!


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 21, 2007)

"One Winged Angel" - FFVII

... Good, but way overrated.  It's kinda like the success of the "Titanic" film a decade ago.  We know it's a popular movie, but we're really tired of folks reminding us that it's still their favorite.


----------



## Magica (Jul 22, 2007)

I liked One Winged Angel, but as said, it's so overrated now it's hard to still enjoy it.

Dancing Mad - FFVI
One Winged Angel - FFVII
Maybe I'm a Lion - FFVIII
The Extreme - FFVIII
World Revolution - Chrono Trigger
Last Battle(?) - Chrono Trigger
Trance Kuja (Don't remember the name) - FFIX
Grand Master Greevil Battle - Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness (I'd really love an mp3, but there's no OST to this game).


----------



## chronoteeth (Jul 22, 2007)

Same here. I can only find the final boss of DMC2 in wmp format.


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 22, 2007)

Alright, I remembered another one I like! The final boss music in Silent Hill 3. :lol: Just wanted to add that tidbit, or something.


----------



## devillo (Jul 22, 2007)

Anything from Silent Hill. 'Leonard' or 'Battle For Heaven' from Silent Hill 3 are the best.


----------



## Aikon (Jul 22, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Zeromus's theme from ff4



Definitely one of the best.  

Also, my additions are the final music in Chrono Trigger (all three stages of Lavos), and FF6.


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a final boss, but the "Great Mighty Poo" boss song on Conker: Live and Reloaded crack me up


----------



## Tundon (Jul 24, 2007)

Final boss on the Final Story in sonic heros... >.> I know I know, the game sucked ass, but that final song was awesome


----------



## sqb (Aug 5, 2007)

well Like it so much the themes of the final bosses in the FFs you mentioned before, but the most is Extreme in FFVIII, I like these themes too
Guardando nel Buio - from the last battle with Ansen in Kingdom Hearts,
UB- Final Boss from Parasite Eve 1
Takin On the Shagohod- Shagohod Battle in Metal Gear Solid 3
Demise of the ritual- Last Colossus in Shadow Of the Colossus
Divine identity- Last boss in SMT Digital Devil saga 2
The Darkness Nova- Legend of mana but i dont remember if is for a boss 
Great Battle in the vast Sky- Final Boss in Dragon Quest VIII


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 6, 2007)

Awe of She - GGX
The Midnight Carnival - Guilty Gear XX

I totally agree with those two. 

Although this isnt a final boss music, its still one of the greatest tracks from the Final Fantasy Series

Clash on the Big Bridge - Final Fantasy V


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anything from the SaGa games blows my mind.

Also the final fight from MGS2 because it's all Drum n' Bass


----------



## rocksteady (Aug 6, 2007)

Doomsday Zone - Sonic 3&K
Sign - Capcom vs. SNK
Vigor Force - Capcom vs. SNK
Geese Ni Shoryu ~Cyber Edit~ - Art of Fighting 2

And let's not forget... Revolutionary Etude - King of Fighters 2003


----------



## Starburst (Aug 6, 2007)

Whatever the song when you fight Final Hazard in SA2B was ^^

Also, the final boss theme in the FFIII DS remake


----------



## webkilla (Aug 7, 2007)

boss music inside ragnaros' cavern


----------



## Magica (Aug 7, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> Whatever the song when you fight Final Hazard in SA2B was ^^


 Live and Learn by I think Crush40.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 7, 2007)

Front Mission. The final battle.
MIDItastic!


----------



## Esplender (Aug 7, 2007)

Personally, I've never played it, but...
Final Fantasy V - Theme Of Gilgamesh


----------



## Necrosis (Aug 7, 2007)

I liked Otherworld from Final Fantasy X


----------



## lolcox (Aug 7, 2007)

Ultimate favorite:
"Dancing Mad", Final Fantasy VI.

Other favorites:
"Her Last Breath", Phantasy Star IV: End of the Millenium (DAMN YOU, ZIO!).

Half of Phantasy Star Online's music is actually fairly good, though a bit repetitive.


----------



## Demor (Aug 8, 2007)

All the songs played when battling paper mario bosses they are so much better then annything else I have heard. x3
other songs are also ''Dancing Mad'' and ''One winged angel'' you probably know why and for some reason the champion battle in pokemon Diamond really gets me pumped


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

Phantasy star online. Most the boss music...
Episode 3s fight against..whats her face was hot though =<


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

Emperor of Eternal Darkness from Okami. Epic stuff right there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

Dragon Quest 3, Zoma Battle.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

Bad necro! Bad!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

What?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*



Perverted Impact said:


> What?



This thread was dead for over a year (last post was August 2007 before Silverstreak necro'd it).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

Oh, I see....


----------



## Inices (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4SEz3fJ_RJc

Final battle music from Trauma Center 2. Surprisingly epic. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vRe3h1iQ1Os

Final battle from the next-gen Sonic the Hedgehog game. Based on "His World", the game's main theme, which is also an awesome song in itself.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

One Winged Angel - Final Fantasy VII

Savato - Trauma Center: Under The Knife

Fugue In G Minor: The Little - Rockman DASH (Megaman Legends)

Final Bowser Theme - Super Mario 64

Gruntilda's Theme - Banjo-Kazooie

Smithy's Theme (First Form) - Super Mario RPG

Just to name a few.


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

Dancing Mad - Final Fantasy III (VI)
Dark Messenger - Final Fantasy IX
Emperor of Eternal Darkness - Okami
Final Boss Theme - Ape Escape


----------



## Tycho (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

No Giygas/Heavily Armed Pokey battle theme? Hmph.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

Dancing Mad from Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*

The Final Showdown from Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> No Giygas/Heavily Armed Pokey battle theme? Hmph.



This too. But (shifts into "Nerd Mode") for the record, it's called "Porky (Pokey) Means Business".


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Favorite final boss "music".*



TwilightV said:


> This too. But (shifts into "Nerd Mode") for the record, it's called "Porky (Pokey) Means Business".



aha.  Good to know ^_^

You have to love the transition at about 1/3 of the way through the track.

I had another one I wanted to post but it's not the final boss...


----------

